# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  CHENIL ROSSI - PENSION CANINE & FELINE (13)

## Eisenheima

Chenil Rossi  Pension Canine & Féline depuis 1970

Hébergement en pavillons et parcs, avec abreuvoir automatique et chauffage en hiver. :: 
Pour plus de renseignements : www.chenilrossi.com  0442588285 
Au Domaine de Gouste-soulet
254, chemin saint François
13710 Fuveau 
(Au croisement dAix-en-provence et Marseille, près de Gardanne, Trets, Bouc bel Air, Cabriès, Calas)
Ouvert de 9h30 à 17h30  Fermé les Mardis, Dimanches et jours fériés.

Sur le domaine sont également proposés des cours déducation et de dressage pas Thierry Rossi, Educateur-Dresseur depuis plus de 30ans. :: 

Je travaille là-bas et m'occupe de tous les loulous, dans un cadre dont je suis amoureuse, en pleine campagne !
Ainsi, active dans la protection animale depuis plusieurs années et ayant pu faire la différence avec d'autres endroits, je vous conseille ce petit camp de vacance pour vos chiens et chats  ::  ::  et en plus ils auront mes câlins ^^ !!!

A bientôt les amis  ::

----------


## mopi5

Pour avoir laissé Patchi plusieurs fois, je confirme que ce chenil est au top

----------


## Eisenheima

16/jr pour les chiens & 11/jr pour les chats . Grands parcs ombragés individuel, duo de vacance en couple mâle/femelle uniquement. Les parcs vont jusqu'à 90m2. Des surprises confort pour vos loulous, du jeu et des calins a gogo  ::  
Photos & vidéos possibles pendant le séjour

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Www.facebook.com/chenilrossi

----------


## ChatouPension

Toujours d'actualité en 2016 ? Les tarifs sont ils les mêmes ?

----------

